# New pedestrian streets / squares in your city



## trnstn (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Dundas Square, they're making it all Times Square-y. Keep up the good work Toronto!


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

Moseley Square, Glenelg, South Australia. Adelaide's most popular beach-side suburb. Google Maps Street View

Photo by self. Glenelg Town Hall









uskolinos @ flickr









jeffowenphotos @ flickr. Stamford Grand Hotel in the background.









jeffowenphotos @ flickr. "Beachhouse" ferries wheel in the background.









ansend @ flickr. Flexity tram to the city.









andy19363 @ flickr. New fountain.









knumbnutz @ flickr. View from the jetty at the end of the square. (full size)









Photo by self. H-Class trams still run on weekends and school holidays.









The square in 1869, 34 years after settlement in SA (Wikipedia)









Cheers.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Hubert Pollak said:


> St. Pölten's masterplan looks great
> This year I visited Villach. I think thath Villach should make similar masterplan and create new pedastrian zone to connect railway station with existing pedestrian zone.


The enlargement of the pedestrian zone is only one aspect of the masterplan, but I think a nice one. 

I have been to Villach just last week. Its pedetrian zone is nice as well, but I really dont know how easily pedetrianizeable the connecting street to the main square would be. In St. Pölten it was not such a huge deal because the existing pdestrian zone made the rest already to side street.

WRT the Mosley square, I like it very much. Except for some buildings it looks pretty new, is it?


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)

Slartibartfas said:


> WRT the Mosley square, I like it very much. Except for some buildings it looks pretty new, is it?


The square was upgraded in 2006, it used to have a road running through it and looked rather tacky. Some of the buildings to the north (left from the point of view of the panorama) are only a few years old. The trams are new too.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

AtD said:


> The square was upgraded in 2006, it used to have a road running through it and looked rather tacky. Some of the buildings to the north (left from the point of view of the panorama) are only a few years old. The trams are new too.


Thats a really cool development indeed.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Forbes Street

yeah Forbes!this street's name from Forbes family.They used to live at izmir.





















i know photo are bad and little but that's all i can find.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New York - Weekend Pedestrianization Scheme
No Traffic on a Saturday? Well, No Cars, Anyway *
10 August 2008
The New York Times

At Grand Central Terminal, the trains ran as usual on Saturday. Tourists studied maps, vendors hawked water and magazines -- but outside, something was off. On one side of the station there were no cars, taxis or delivery trucks. Instead, the street was filled with pedestrians and bicycles.

Jason Phelps, 34, stepped off the curb, tilted his sunglasses and froze. ''I've just walked into a swarm of bicyclists,'' he told someone on his cellphone. ''I don't know what they want,'' he joked, ''but I'm going to close my eyes and pray.''

The ding of bicycle bells and the chatter of people on foot replaced the usual automobile noises along 6.9 miles of Manhattan for six hours on Saturday. It was the first day of Summer Streets, the city's experiment in car-free recreation modeled on similar efforts in Guadalajara, Mexico; Bogota, Colombia; Paris; and several American cities.

On a path that extended from the Brooklyn Bridge north to Park Avenue and the Upper East Side, thousands of people filled the streets, taking part in activities like street-side tai chi or salsa dancing. Others simply enjoyed the chance to stroll in normally car-clogged streets. In a city where walkers, cyclists and motorists must share limited space, having a major thoroughfare through Manhattan free of cars created a giddy sort of excitement.

Deborah Fried, 48, a tourist from California, rented a bicycle outside the Loews Regency Hotel on Park Avenue. Ms. Fried said she regularly rode her bicycle at the beach near her hometown of Pacific Palisades, but she had never bicycled on her visits to Manhattan .

She said the Summer Streets path felt safe.

''You don't have to worry and be killed by a taxi,'' she said. ''To me, this beats bicycling on the beach because you get the flavor of the city.''

The route was broken up by three rest stops, where water, maps and first aid were available. The stops also featured music and dance performances, and yoga and other exercise classes. Police officers directed traffic at 24 streets crossing the route.

Rabbi Jonathan Feldman, 47, took advantage of the break in traffic for a walk with his children before morning services. He said he appreciated the early morning quiet on Park Avenue.

''It gives the city a certain calmness that it doesn't have otherwise,'' Rabbi Feldman said.

The city may make Summer Streets, which continues the next two Saturdays from 7 a.m. to 1 p.m., a regular event if it proves to be a success (city officials have said that this would be a subjective measure).

Although Department of Transportation officials said they did not yet have an estimate of how many people turned out on Saturday, Janette Sadik-Khan, the transportation commissioner, praised the debut. ''Summer Streets really struck a chord this morning,'' she said in a statement.

The plan to close off streets had drawn criticism from shop owners, who feared it would hurt business. But the city assured skeptics that Summer Streets might bring more customers to their stores.

On Saturday, the economic impact remained unclear. Martha Barzola, 37, manager of a Papyrus stationery store on Park Avenue, said that the area around the store during summer weekends can sometimes resemble a ghost town. Because of the increased foot traffic, however, her store achieved its sales goal of $600 for the day within two hours, she said.

But Ibrahim Hamzah, an assistant manager for an Edison ParkFast lot on the corner of Lafayette and Great Jones Streets, said he had not had a single customer, in contrast to the 30 or 40 cars that is typical for a Saturday in summer.

''The number of times this is going to happen should be minimal,'' Mr. Hamzah said. ''We're losing money, and it makes the job boring.''

There were other complaints. One woman, who declined to give her name because she was in a rush, said she had to park several blocks away to get to a medical appointment. Other pedestrians said that some novice riders, still learning to control their bicycles, were a danger to those on foot. Delivery of food to restaurants was disrupted because trucks could not get in.

Taxi drivers had also worried that Summer Streets would reduce the number of people hailing cabs. But Ali Sada, parking his cab for a few minutes at Park Avenue and 57th Street, praised the event.

''All these people are going to be tired when they put their bikes away,'' he said. ''We're going to make a lot more money.''


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Kurbasa street in Lviv became pedestrian.
Before -




































And now -







































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/274822.html


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ Great development but tell me is this illegal parking all over the sidewalk normal in central Lviv?

PS: I love Thread Necromancy!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ Great development but tell me is this illegal parking all over the sidewalk normal in central Lviv?
> 
> PS: I love Thread Necromancy!


There is a huge problem with parking in Lviv really.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ What exactly is the problem? People refusing to accept the reality that parking is limited in a city and therefore stealing space from pedestrians?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Bonifacio High Street* is among the newest shopping streets in Metro Manila,


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Not as new as many spaces listed here, but given that Times Square has been New York's premiere public space for over 100 years, it's rather surprising that it became fully pedestrianized only within the past couple of years. Actually, the reconstruction is still ongoing as permanent pavers are still being installed in phases. Although Times Square is "easy to hate" for all its touristy kitch, as a public space it is quite successful no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ The development at the Times Square can be only supported but I am a bit surprised why NYC seems to be incapable to transform the pedestrianized square also with pavement that tuned towards this new purpose and also of appropriate quality, within a reasonable time frame. 

The latter is clearly not the case. Vienna could pedestrianize parts of its main shopping street in a matter of less 5 years, from the first rumours to the finished new street, including a referendum and all the political quarrels. So what is the problem at the Times Square?


----------



## trgtrgml (Jul 14, 2015)

good


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Place de La République*

Was completley renovated in 2013.



















Charlie Hebdo


----------

